# problem with scolopendra



## dimocritus (Dec 26, 2009)

sorry for my english 
___________________
I'm not sure about species - gigantea or galapagoensis (10 inch body)
but
all was okay, she had a normal molt and then was active and good looking 
but for all this time from the molt (40 days) she didn't ate anything

and from yesterday i found that she also look very weak and strange. Sometimes that looks like she not control whole her body simultaneously. Sometimes trying to climb on herself (forming very dense circle) or try to turn over. Sometimes she jerks by many legs staying on one place. Sometimes all look almost usual with very active washing herself.
In any case, she almost didn't move (more than a few inches or so) and almost not response on interaction. No reaction (jerking is maximum) on air blow, water spray or so.
About her body appearance - all looking good, i don't see any wounds, spots or something unusual.

Maybe someone know what it can be? Maybe starvation but why than  (i offer to her many insects and she even bite one cockroach but didn't ate it)


----------



## SAn (Dec 26, 2009)

Sometimes pedes die and the reasons are unknown. Maybe parasites, maybe bad digestion, maybe other factors we cant know. If the pede refuses to eat then it doesnt need the food at this time. You cant do much other than wait


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 29, 2009)

*I don't know a thing about centipedes.  I'm guessing here.   

But check out DKS in tarantula forums.  Its some kind of Neurological problem in Tarantulas.  I don't know if it's in pedes, or if that's it, or much at all about it.  But I've read a couple of descriptions, and it sounds about the same to me. 
There are quiet a few recent threads about it in Tarantulas.  Good luck.  

P.S.  Just like us, they get injured, sick, parasites, or even old and crazy.  Don't beat yourself up over it.  Try your best.  And Learn what you can.  Sometimes though, like us, it's their time.


----------



## Travis K (Dec 30, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> *I don't know a thing about centipedes.  I'm guessing here.


LOL, that is Epic.


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 30, 2009)

I've had several pedes act like that and die.  I did have one that acted just like that, couldn't walk, just trembled for a few days.  But that one ended up making it and lived another year, don't know what causes it ...pretty much like SAn said.  Seems that if it just molted, it would have some life left but, who knows(?)


----------



## dimocritus (Dec 31, 2009)

For this moment i already thought that she dead for several time (she didn't any movement except mandibles even in my hands) but after some time revive to first post state 

That's a normal mouth i think? looks like problem isn't here...










Happy New Year


----------



## plo (Jan 1, 2010)

wOW!!! That is one incredible picture. Hope your pede gets better. What humidity don you have it at ?


----------



## littlegoblins (Jan 2, 2010)

That is a great pic. Not just because its big but because of the perspective and detail. I know thats not your conscern with it but good job.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jan 2, 2010)

Travis K said:


> LOL, that is Epic.


Arachnids are very similar for many, many things, funny guy!   ;P


----------



## Big Red TJ (Jan 2, 2010)

One of mine did what you are describing then it kicked the bucket.....Pedes die for no reason under the best care, hope it makes it but not lookin good.


----------



## Draiman (Feb 27, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> Arachnids are very similar for many, many things, funny guy!   ;P


Centipedes are arachnids? :?

Old thread, but sorry, couldn't resist...


----------



## Greg Pelka (Feb 28, 2010)

May I ask what type of camerea do you use for this poto? It's amazing.


----------

